# Post pics of chicks you hatched this year



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Going to upload mine


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

This a baby an hen that hatched out 9 young chicks back in june


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

a hen I hatched in March 






a rooster I hatched in April 






chicks I hatched in September 
I have more but no photos of those and I sold many others also.


----------



## WhidbeyChick (Nov 28, 2014)

These are my girls who were hatched in April 2014.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

These are three my buff hen hatched the banty hen that hatched nine that I posted a month ago I will post them at 6 mo ol the hens are laying the roos are mating


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are my hatches from my broody hen.







Maybaline







Sunshine














Cole







Blizzard


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Those are very pretty chicks! !!!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Love the buffs hens that will last


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

No,6 chicks in March. We have a black orp. to but I didn't post her here because we got her at 16 weeks


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i hatched the chick but not the cat this year


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Watch the black cat


----------

